# Ghost shrimp die off?



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

Just bought a bunch of ghost shrimp from my lfs.

They came in cold and had been left in the cold for some time.

I sprinkled a bunch of them between a few tanks, with maybe 15 or so in my 20gal long.

I've experienced almost a 80% loss of them in all my tanks.

In my 20gal long especially, I was hoping to start breeding them - since I have just set it up with live plants as well.

For my main tank for them the temperature is 79* F
Nitrates are 20ppm
Nitrites are 0-0.05ppm
Hardness is 120
Alk seems to be 120-180 max
pH is 7.2

I've never had such a bad problem with these guys, there are also a few algae shrimp in there doing just fine.

Could it have just been too much stress from there trip (I'm hoping so). 

Are my levels way off for these guys?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Did you float them? If there was a big temp difference then it could of shocked them.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> hey came in cold and had been left in the cold for some time.I sprinkled a bunch of them between a few tanks, with maybe 15 or so in my 20gal long.


Died of the shock. Always float your aquatic pets for 20-30 minutes for the water levels to adjust and equalize.


----------

